# Mason bee homes from Ikea...



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Measure the hole diameter, use the same size 4-6" long drill bit, get some 8" deep blocks of wood and make your own bee nest blocks quick! You'll have so much fun watching them nest!


----------

